# Denon AVR-3808CI firmware update issue



## phynigan (Jul 24, 2006)

:surrender:
I just ran the firmware upgrade on my 3808CI (US) and now the Audessy calibraion fails to start. the following is the readouts from the display:
SER#: xxxxx03108
MAIN VER: 01.57
SUB VER: 00.38
DSP1 VER: 36.49
DSP2 VER: 39.41
GUI FPGA Config: A070629B
GUI PRG: 00007621
GUI DAT: 37750008
DGTL PLD: 00.50

I left out the ethernet settings (not needed as it is my own network) and all is well with the connection. Not sure why this is not working unless there is a newer process to run the calibration. I have followed all the instructions to the letter including performing the microprocessor reset, setup the correct settings for the mic., Bi-amp disabled and it's still flashing "Wait" on the display panel forever with no response from the remote or front panel controls. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
:surrender:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you try to downgrade the firmware and/or reflash the current firmware?

You should also contact the Denon support or the shop you purchased your receiver, they may have a solution for your problem.

This does not sound good at all ... :no:


----------



## phynigan (Jul 24, 2006)

jerome said:


> Did you try to downgrade the firmware and/or reflash the current firmware?
> 
> You should also contact the Denon support or the shop you purchased your receiver, they may have a solution for your problem.
> 
> This does not sound good at all ... :no:


Tried to refresh but comes up with "Latest" after three attempts. Called Monday but was closed due to the storm we had, will try to call this afternoon and have been posting this question on thier website with little help. The unit is still functioning normally except for the Audyssey calibration page stuck on "Wait".


----------



## phynigan (Jul 24, 2006)

Still no change, all indications show that the unit is working as it should with the exception of the Audyssey calibration. I have run these steps and steps from Denon FAQs page as well as the manual but still getting “Wait” on the GUI and front display. One note that the “Wait” was flashing on the front display yesterday but was steady the day before, is this a sign? Anyway, the rep from the Denon FAQs page stated I may have to “bring” the unit to a service depot, closest being 150 miles away…I don’t think so. My reply was that this is not acceptable and that there has to be an easier resolution to this that doesn’t involve tearing apart my home theater. I requested a factory reset procedure to reset the unit back to the original version, with all the technology crammed into this unit, there HAS to be an easier way to resolve this.


----------



## phynigan (Jul 24, 2006)

I am wondering if there is any way to download a modified/partial firmware code to refresh the unit and re-flash it possibly via USB (?). All the units’ functions are working perfectly with the exception of Audyssey EQ. I can manually configure it without a problem, it’s just frustrating to have put down so much $ for such a great piece of gear to have to face this issue. My theory is the firmware code somehow miss-wrote the code for the Audyssey EQ function but calls it out as being upgraded correctly on the display. I also am not about to tear my HT apart, pack up the unit and ship it out in the hopes that it will get repaired, not get damaged in shipping and get it back in a timely fashion all for one function that only needs to performed once. Again, I can perform this manually without issue so if I never get a resolution or a new firmware comes out that miraculously fixes it, I can live with it. Any further input (USB flash?) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

There's probably a simple way to fix your problem without moving your receiver (via serial port for instance) but I don't believe that your shop is going to help you do that. They usually want to send the hardware to a qualified repair 'lab', even if it's a simple operation.

Did you try to get a new unit or get your money back? If you manage to get a new and upgraded unit without sending yours send you can always send yours back later on when the new one is up and running. It's a looong shot but it may work if you get really angry :rant::gah:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Any news? Did you find a solution to you problem?


----------



## phynigan (Jul 24, 2006)

As of this afternoon no, I have been tweaking the system manually for now until a "miracle" firmware update comes out...I shouldn't be complaining, I started out back in the early 70's with a Kenwood Quadraphonic reciever and had to adjust the bass, treble, fade and balance with my fingers...oy those were the days!


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

phynigan said:


> As of this afternoon no, I have been tweaking the system manually for now until a "miracle" firmware update comes out...I shouldn't be complaining, I started out back in the early 70's with a Kenwood Quadraphonic reciever and had to adjust the bass, treble, fade and balance with my fingers...oy those were the days!


 Phynigan, 
Did you ever resolve your firmware issue? I too have a Denon 3808Ci and have never performed an update. I logged on to see if anyone ever had an issue before I attempted. Low and behold, I read your thread so I'm not going to do this until I can get assurance that I won't screw anything up.


----------

